# Night Time Tactics



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

Anyone have any suggestions, fly patterns for night time fly fishing for rainbow and browns.


----------



## mikeschmidt (May 6, 2008)

Around here you are limited once you get past dark since our bugs pretty much hatch and then have spinner falls by about or dhortly after dark, not like drakes and hexes up north that fish well through the night. To turn browns in Ohio I go with big, dark streamers with large wool heads or somethnig similar to move a lot of water. The more commotion it makes underwater the better, and if you are fishing at night then go all out for the pigs and don't fish anything under 4-5"!!! Surface fishing can also be fun, skating something like a Morrish Mouse across the surface or plugging along with a dahlberg style diver.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Big streamers, mouse and big noise makers like poppers, gurglers will do the trick. Using glow in the dark materials into your flies and fly lines. Charging them with a UV light or bright lights so you can see them is a good idea.
Have fun and don't use light tippets either.


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks for the replys, since I know some browns are in this water, will the rainbows react to the same tactics as the browns.


----------



## Brasky (Nov 21, 2005)

I've fished in PA a few times at night for big browns with mouse patterns. It is a blast. The browns and smallies go crazy for them. I've also heard of people doing well with larger poppers simulating frogs/toads. I've caught a couple of smallies that spit up small toads while unhooking them.


----------



## mikeschmidt (May 6, 2008)

> will the rainbows react to the same tactics as the browns.


They should react to smiilar tactics and flies as the browns, but the browns tend to be much more aggressive, resulting in more vicious takes and a little larger 'strike zone' they are willing to work.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Only one way to find out so go out and have fun!! I think I caught one bow a fews ago but it waasn't explosive like brons or smallies.


----------



## Utard (Dec 10, 2006)

You can definitely catch bows and browns at night. A good friend of mine spent 2 or 3 nights last summer at a lake in S. Idaho slaying bows at night.

Here in OH though, I'd say you're gonna catch all browns and you might get lucky with a bow here or there. :B


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

go throw big flies and find out. also try to fish articulated patterns or flies with stingers, i have missed alot of fish on big flies. i have had very large browns try and eat dahlbergs but they never get hooked up. i would go with big creations of bunny and marabou with big deer or wool heads to push water.
tell us how you do!


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks, I'll be testing out the suggestions this summer. Let ya know how the night tactics work out this season.


----------

